# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Udruga u medijima >  HITNO TRAZIMO RODITELJE KOJIMA JE RODA POMOGLA

## ivarica

u tijeku je snimanje dokumentarca o rodi (ako ste gledale/i emisije Mijenjam svijet, znate kako to izgleda) 

i trebamo nekoliko vas kojima je roda na neki nacin pomogla, pripremom za porod, kod problema u dojenju i sl

snimit ce vas u nekoliko recenica iz osobnog iskustva, u nekoj intimnoj atmosferi

MOLIM VAS, JAKO NAM JE HITNO
AKO STE IZ ZG, JAVITE SE

----------


## ivarica

jedna se mama javila, trebamo jos   :Heart:

----------


## ivarica

dvije mame su se javile, trebamo jos   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## dunja&vita:-)))

Javila sam vam se ja, iako baš i nisam imala namjeru....  :Embarassed:  
Bila sam danas na pregledu AS s maleckom i mužem, još nisam pravo ni izašla iz auta, eto ti ekipe s televizije- "Hoćete nam dati neku izjavu, kako vam je Roda pomogla, posjećujete li forum...", a ja onako smotana "Pa ne bi, nisam ja za to...", oni kažu dobro,okrenu se, a moj dragi (puuuno mu hvala  :Mad:  ) gurne me pred njih "Hoće ona!"
Bolje da dalje ne pričam kako ja to izgledalo, moji odgovori du se sveli na da i ne, oni me pitaju da im malo pojasnim, a ja blokada totalna, nesposobna složit jednu prosto proširenu rečenicu, ma sramota. A moj dragi stoji kraj mene i umire od smijeha...ali naplatit ću mu ja to  :Grin:

----------


## ivarica

d&v,   :Heart:  

iako sam se u ovih hrpu godina trebala naviknuti na kamere, svaki moj susret s njima izgleda isto tako

nek te tjesi, ako je to uopce utjesno   :Grin:  , da je snimljeno, i bit ce jos snimljeno hrpa - sati i sati i sati materijala i da ce oni izvici ono najbolje od onog sto si im dala, pa makar trajalo par sekundi   :Grin:

----------


## puntica

> nek te tjesi, ako je to uopce utjesno   , da je snimljeno, i bit ce jos snimljeno hrpa - sati i sati i sati materijala i da ce oni izvici ono najbolje od onog sto si im dala, pa makar trajalo par sekundi


to sam si i ja mislila dok sam pričala gluposti i polu-rečenice pred njihovim kamerama. a dijete na sisi i nešto izvodi što samo ona razumije.   :Grin:  
Toliko o dojenju u javnosti  8) 

inače me kamere previše ne zabrinjavaju. poslovno se često družim s njima. ali ovako privatno...zemljo otvori se   :Embarassed:  


p.s. kladila sam se s mm da ću nestati u montaži  8)

----------


## llella

ista stvar.
i mene pitali, a ja odgovarala u trosložnim rečenicama, svaki put mi morala reči da malo pojasnim.
i još došla u trenirci, bez trunke šminke, sa masnom kosom poluraščupanom u repu i herpesom na usnama- skroz reprezentativno  :Laughing:  .

----------


## ivarica

llella, pa nije sniman prilog za spitzu, hvala  :Smile: 





> dvije mame su se javile, trebamo jos

----------


## dunja&vita:-)))

> llella, pa nije sniman prilog za spitzu, hvala


llella, jel si ti ona visoka cura sa plavom kosom koja je u naručju držala medenu curicu sa nekom miki maus kapom?
Ako jesi, pitam zato jer sam te gledala kad su te snimali i čudom se čudila kako si ti tako pametna jer su dugo nešto s tobom pričali  :Laughing:  , a sad vidim ista kao i ja...

----------


## llella

ma znam, zato sam i došla takva, ali da izgled nije baš bio za tv- nije, ali ništa zato, neće nitko zamjerit  :Wink:

----------


## llella

je, ta sam, a dugo su pričali, jer su svako pitanje ponavljali  :Laughing:  
a s koje strane si ti bila?

----------


## dunja&vita:-)))

> je, ta sam, a dugo su pričali, jer su svako pitanje ponavljali  
> a s koje strane si ti bila?


Ja sam bila tamo blizu tebe, visoka, smeđa kosa, rep, herpes također  :Laughing:  , MM sa šeširom na glavi, crveni peugeot...
Za sve mame koje se se proslavile genijalnim izjavama organizirat ću ja zajedničko gledanje te emisije kad bude na tv-u, da se zajedno smijemo, bit će nam lakše...dakle, mame javite se  :Laughing:

----------


## llella

> Javila sam vam se ja, iako baš i nisam imala namjeru....  
> Bila sam danas na pregledu AS s maleckom i mužem, još nisam pravo ni izašla iz auta, eto ti ekipe s televizije- "Hoćete nam dati neku izjavu, kako vam je Roda pomogla, posjećujete li forum...", a ja onako smotana "Pa ne bi, nisam ja za to...", oni kažu dobro,okrenu se, a moj dragi (puuuno mu hvala  ) gurne me pred njih "Hoće ona!"
> Bolje da dalje ne pričam kako ja to izgledalo, moji odgovori du se sveli na da i ne, oni me pitaju da im malo pojasnim, a ja blokada totalna, nesposobna složit jednu prosto proširenu rečenicu, ma sramota. A moj dragi stoji kraj mene i umire od smijeha...ali naplatit ću mu ja to


ne znam zašto, ali odmah sam si pomislila da je to sigurno onaj sa fora šeširom, ali nisam bila sigurna.

----------


## Jelka

Ja se eto javljam (a MM će opet biti presretan   :Rolling Eyes:  ). Ovdje ili na pp?

Ono što mi pada na pamet je sad ova radionica za trudnice, pomoć oko dojenja Jane, servisni kutak na forumu   :Grin:  , povoljna robica na rasprodajama...

----------


## dunja&vita:-)))

> dunja&vita:-))) prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Javila sam vam se ja, iako baš i nisam imala namjeru....  
> Bila sam danas na pregledu AS s maleckom i mužem, još nisam pravo ni izašla iz auta, eto ti ekipe s televizije- "Hoćete nam dati neku izjavu, kako vam je Roda pomogla, posjećujete li forum...", a ja onako smotana "Pa ne bi, nisam ja za to...", oni kažu dobro,okrenu se, a moj dragi (puuuno mu hvala  ) gurne me pred njih "Hoće ona!"
> Bolje da dalje ne pričam kako ja to izgledalo, moji odgovori du se sveli na da i ne, oni me pitaju da im malo pojasnim, a ja blokada totalna, nesposobna složit jednu prosto proširenu rečenicu, ma sramota. A moj dragi stoji kraj mene i umire od smijeha...ali naplatit ću mu ja to 
> 
> 
> ne znam zašto, ali odmah sam si pomislila da je to sigurno onaj sa fora šeširom, ali nisam bila sigurna.



No krasno, mog dragog si zapamtila, a mene nisi...hm, možda više ne bi trebala razgovarat s tobom...  :Laughing:  
Možemo nastavit na pp jer će nas ionako maknut odavde jer smo opako skrenule s teme.

----------


## bejb

i mi smo danas obavile svoje, bas smo se lijepo zabavile i napricale

----------


## Angelina_2

tek sad vidim temu  :Smile:  ja bi pricala  :Smile:  eto...propustila al zato cu gledati

----------


## anchie76

> PRVI PROGRAM PONEDJELJAK, 16.2.2009. 
> 15.35 
> 
> *MIJENJAM SVIJET 
> RODA* 
> 
> Članovi udruge Roda - Roditelji u akciji već se osam godina zauzimaju za poboljšanje uvjeta rađanja, promicanje dojenja, sigurnost djece u prometu, ali i za sve što smatraju bitnim za sretno i sigurno djetinjstvo i roditeljstvo. Ova emisija prati njihova nastojanja da kroz radionice, internet forum, savjete i brojne akcije pomognu roditeljima i osvijeste društvo o važnosti nekih pitanja vezanih za roditeljstvo. 
> 
> Novinarka: Lucija Buljeta 
> ...

----------


## pikula

meni ste dva puta spasile dojenje, a štošta usput neću ni nabrajati. Ako je kasno ovaj put, drugi put nemojte zaboraviti tko vas želi hvaliti   :Wink:

----------

